# my new lock bit



## grimreeper (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello all. I got my ezset and lock mitter bit today in the mail today and had to go and try it. The ezset works slick as hell. Just dail in the proper thickness and then adjust your height to the ezset. I adjusted my feance for the propper cut. I made my first cut and then readjusted my feance again and then another cut, till i got the perfect angle. I then ran my horazotal board first and got it cut and then went to do my vertical cut and got about 3/3 of an inch into the cut when it just rips a big chunk out of the board. I have the freud set on 1 for speed and am not pushing to fast. Can some one tell me what I am doing wrong, why is it tearing out a chunk out when i just start my vertical.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Colin

It maybe the way the lumber was milled (cut) read the wood grain that may help..
You can always use a stop block behind the fence and cheep of the last pass ,make more than 3 cuts should do the trick..


=====



grimreeper said:


> Hello all. I got my ezset and lock mitter bit today in the mail today and had to go and try it. The ezset works slick as hell. Just dail in the proper thickness and then adjust your height to the ezset. I adjusted my feance for the propper cut. I made my first cut and then readjusted my feance again and then another cut, till i got the perfect angle. I then ran my horazotal board first and got it cut and then went to do my vertical cut and got about 3/3 of an inch into the cut when it just rips a big chunk out of the board. I have the freud set on 1 for speed and am not pushing to fast. Can some one tell me what I am doing wrong, why is it tearing out a chunk out when i just start my vertical.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Colin.. Were you making the cut full-depth in 1 cut? If so.. You've got the Easy Set to set the height but you can "bury" most of the "width" of the bit behind the face of the fence and take smaller cuts.

Isn't the Easy Set great?! BobJ's recommendation to me was spot-on again?


----------



## grimreeper (Nov 6, 2009)

yes i was taking the full cut. The ezset is the best.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

If 1 is slow speed, you need to speed the router up to 3 or 4.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

grimreeper said:


> yes i was taking the full cut. The ezset is the best.


Have just been using the ezset for the same bit. set your speed to around 1200 rpm slow feed the material and as a few of the others have said take 2 or 3 passes to reach full depth of cut

regards

Harold


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

pal said:


> Have just been using the ezset for the same bit. set your speed to around 1200 rpm slow feed the material and as a few of the others have said take 2 or 3 passes to reach full depth of cut
> 
> regards
> 
> Harold


More like 12,000 rpm.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep left a 0 off sorry about that

Harold


----------

